# Torx size



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Anyone know the size of the smaller black torx screws on the back of the standalone 649DT series 2 unit? I bought a 10 and 15 per weaknees and neither fit these screws.

If you go to this link, http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Prom.html and scroll down to the picture labeled "Premium PROM Service for Series3" you will see black screws between the AV jacks. I am sure those are the same size even though the picture is a series 3 and I have a series 2.

I've been to Ace, Radio Crap and can't seem to find on that size. Until I get those screws out I have to put my mod chip replacement on hold because I refuse to deface my Tivo... (besides, my wife is the inpector around here and she won't allow tacky work )


----------



## Kingfish (Dec 14, 2005)

Sears has Torx bits that are not expensive. You can buy a 100 pc. security bit set from Amazon for only $11.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Security-Bits...91-7944031?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1180278420&sr=8-1


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Cool, I'll give Sears a shot before ordering via Amazon. I was hoping to put this behind me this weekend.

Thanks...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Hmm...10 and 15 worked just fine on my DT. I have a specialized electronics bit set similar to what is pictured above. Great to have around for all kinds of projects.

Soapm - I would really be interested in seing a list of things that you have planned for your DT TiVo. Would you think about creating a thread with the modifications both hardware and software and what kinds of things you plan on using and doing with it afterwards?


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Soapm said:


> Anyone know the size of the smaller black torx screws on the back of the standalone 649DT series 2 unit? I bought a 10 and 15 per weaknees and neither fit these screws.
> 
> If you go to this link, http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Prom.html and scroll down to the picture labeled "Premium PROM Service for Series3" you will see black screws between the AV jacks. I am sure those are the same size even though the picture is a series 3 and I have a series 2.
> 
> I've been to Ace, Radio Crap and can't seem to find on that size. Until I get those screws out I have to put my mod chip replacement on hold because I refuse to deface my Tivo... (besides, my wife is the inpector around here and she won't allow tacky work )


Not sure if the little black ones on the back of my Series 2 DirecTivo are the same, but I too had a heck of a time finding a torx driver to fit. Turns out they are a T-8. I found a little Husky driver at Home Depot that had all the small sizes, and they store right in the handle. P/N is HD-74502W


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

supasta said:


> Soapm - I would really be interested in seing a list of things that you have planned for your DT TiVo. Would you think about creating a thread with the modifications both hardware and software and what kinds of things you plan on using and doing with it afterwards?


since I started this thread I guess I can jack it.

I have already upgraded the drive to a 500GB so I now have all the space I need.

Most of what was called "Hacks" on older Tivo's are now included as part of the service (MRV, networking etc..) with my 649DT. The only thing I am shooting for now is to link the Tivo to my XBox. I plan to put the Tivo upstairs with the wife but be able to contol and view the recordings from the family room where I usually watch TV.

Here is a snapshot of the script I have loaded and working on my XBOX; http://www.jonsthoughtsoneverything.com/2005/08/03/tivo-xbox-media-center-pluging-updated/

For the script to work, I have to get a streamer named CCXStream to work on my 
Tivo. That's where I'm at now, just trying to hack the Tivo so I can get this file to run. Right now I need to get the PC board out so I can install the mod chip. Those screws are all that is stopping me at this time.

Here are the three steps;

TivoX folder - place this in your scripts folder within your Xbmc install
CCXStream - untar and install onto your hacked Tivo
xboxtv6.itcl - Place into your Modules directory of your Tivoweb install on your tivo

Here were the instructions.

How do I install ccxstream on my Tivo?Extract the file 'ccxstream' from the zip file (see downloads page) and then FTP it over to your tivo. Put it somewhere like /var/hack on the tivo. Next, make it executable by typing: chmod +x ./ccstream..and run it by typing: ./ccstream (some versions of ccxstream require extra parameters such as -r when running.) You might want to add it to your rc.sysinit file so that it always runs automatically when your TiVo boots up.

I will put it in the enhancement forlder on the Tivo and let Slicer take care of keeping through updates.

The Sears in Aurora Mall didn't have the torx set I wanted in stock so I'm off to another store.

Also, Supasta.. Do you have soldering tools? I have an iron and solder but I haven't found wicking wire or flux yet. I know how to solder because I did it for 12 years in the military then I repaired TV's and worked as an assembler for Storage Tech where I replaced chips that didn't pass the quality test. I was even multi layered board certified but I haven't done any soldering in 10 or so years, I am confident I can replace a chip.

Heck, if I wanted to go ghetto I could clip out the current chip, solder a piece of wire to each of the pins then solder my new chip to those wires then spray it with lacquer or something for insulation. That was Afro American engineering from my old military days (Field fix!!!)...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Wow, that XBMC script looks great. I really wish I had kept my old XBOX and did some more hacking (sold it for $ for my 360)

I do have some soldering items. You can easily find what you are looking for at any RadioShack. They have everything for soldering, including wicking wire and flux. Dirt cheap, too. That is also where I got my electronics driver bit set. 

Keep us updated on the progress please!


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

supasta said:


> Wow, that XBMC script looks great. I really wish I had kept my old XBOX and did some more hacking (sold it for $ for my 360)
> 
> I do have some soldering items. You can easily find what you are looking for at any RadioShack. They have everything for soldering, including wicking wire and flux. Dirt cheap, too. That is also where I got my electronics driver bit set.
> 
> Keep us updated on the progress please!


Gave up on the chip mod for now. I found a torx but thought the pin's of the chip went through the board and were soldered on the bottom. This is some kind of top of the board soldering technique??? For this I'm going to need a very sharp tip for the old iron and probably one of those lighted magnifyiers cuz I can't hardly see the thing.

I recall there was a deal that would heat all the pins at the same time. I can't remember what it was called but I will have to shop for better tools before I tackle the chip.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Soapm said:


> Gave up on the chip mod for now. I found a torx but thought the pin's of the chip went through the board and were soldered on the bottom. This is some kind of top of the board soldering technique??? For this I'm going to need a very sharp tip for the old iron and probably one of those lighted magnifyiers cuz I can't hardly see the thing.
> 
> I recall there was a deal that would heat all the pins at the same time. I can't remember what it was called but I will have to shop for better tools before I tackle the chip.


Through-hole pins are rarely used anymore. Everything is surface mount as you have seen. To avoid a lot of damage to the chip you do need to heat all the pins at once. You might be better off taking it to a repair shop with surface-mount equipment and let them take it off for you.


----------

